# NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

It looks like they are finally out! They said mine should be here in a few days so I will let you guys know what I think after I install it







Has anyone else ordered one? Please post with your impressions if you own one and have it installed on your car. 
For everyone else, please do me a favor and keep the theoretical stuff out of this thread. I would like to hear first hand reports from owners of the product. Thanks in advance









Here is a link to the NST pulley with information on it
http://www.nonstoptuning.com/pKitVW25.htm










_Modified by CA dub at 7:01 AM 1-13-2008_


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (CA dub)*

buy the magnetic drain plug from ecs and install before you put in the pulley that way when you go to change oil if there is a lot of metal on the plug then that will tell you if your bearings are wearing even more.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (07bunny)*

I will keep that in mind. I have owned crank pulleys like this in the past on several cars and have never had any problems with bearings or anything else, so I am pretty confident that everything will be fine. I will definitely keep an eye on it and will keep you all informed if you're interested.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

sure u will
after all your promoing them


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (CA dub)*

niceeee =] i guess your number 2 to have it? lol good stuff man, let us know how it all goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Evildcustoms (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (iiktownii)*

i went onto that site and it said it is still in development? how much this cost?


----------



## Evildcustoms (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (CA dub)*

never mind i clicked wrong site, i see the cost. But my rabbit is an 06 so would this not work since they say 07-08?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (CA dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA dub* »_I have owned crank pulleys like this in the past on several cars and have never had any problems with bearings or anything else, so I am pretty confident that everything will be fine. 

I realise you said "keep the theoretical stuff out", but its not theoretical. While underdrive pulleys are great upgrades, they can cause faster wear on the motor. Pulley's aren't a problem with I-6's, as they are typically balanced quite easily, but with our I-5 we require a harmonic balancer in our pulley. I doubt that a pulley will do anything negative in the near future, but if you plan on driving your MkV until it has reached the cult status of the MkIs and IIs, I would refrain from putting on a pulley. 
At any rate, I'm anxious to see how it works out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by david8814 at 3:18 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (david8814)*

if your motor has the i5 it will work but like i said put the magnetic drain plug in and on the next service look at the plug and if it has quite a bit of metal on it then something is wrong because of pulley


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_
I realise you said "keep the theoretical stuff out", but its not theoretical. While underdrive pulleys are great upgrades, they can cause faster wear on the motor. Pulley's aren't a problem with I-4's, as they are typically balanced quite easily, but with our I-5 we require a harmonic balancer in our pulley. I doubt that a pulley will do anything negative in the near future, but if you plan on driving your MkV until it has reached the cult status of the MkIs and IIs, I would refrain from putting on a pulley. 
At any rate, I'm anxious to see how it works out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Not to start a repeat on the 1st thread about this, but the 2.5L does NOT have a harmonic balancer (aka its internally balanced not externally).


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

the hell it doesnt, it the main pully dumb ass


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

play nice, children. let's not become douches, like half of the people who now post here


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

I think people should do there own research and then come up with a conlusion. Then decide if they are going to double click on the executable.


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_the hell it doesnt, it the main pully dumb ass

No no i guess your right, and the VW and Audi shop formans that i work with are wrong...i mean what does 35 years of working on volkswagens mean anyways these days. Research before you say, we will all be better off.









But to those who think before they talk, the 2.5 is internally balanced and the rubber ring in the stock pulley is just for reducing FELT engine vibrations. Its the same idea behind the torque mounts (you replaced rubber with polyurethane so you might feel increased driveline vibrations and with the pulley kit your are replacing a dampener with metal, so you will feel the vibrations but you are not increasing them).


----------



## golfvariant (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (racinrabbit12)*

agree'd with Racinrabbit12. The term harmonic balancer is very old. I have a lightened pully on my 1.8t and made no changes to engine vibration. These days the crank pully serves one purpose, to drive the accessory belts.
I have had multiple NST pullies (MR2 Supercharged) for one and build quality is excelient.
Happy Holidays


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (racinrabbit12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racinrabbit12* »_ Not to start a repeat on the 1st thread about this, but the 2.5L does NOT have a harmonic balancer (aka its internally balanced not externally).

I'm sorry, but from everything I've read on the forums no one could offer up any PROOF that our motor IS internally balanced. There were those people who said it was, and then there were those who said it wasn't. And as for whether or not our motors are equipped with a harmonic balancer, go read the other thread. There's a photograph that shows our pulleys are equipped with one (they're also called harmonic dampeners). 
I suggest you go read about what they are and what they do here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harmonic_balancer
Yes, I realise it's wikipedia, but before anyone complains about how they can't trust communal sources of information, just remember that these forums are the exact same thing.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (david8814)*

I was hoping it wouldn't turn out this way, but I guess I actually knew it would. 
Yes, we have harmonic dampers. No we do not have harmonic balancers. Contrary to popular belief, they are not the same thing. 
Old engines in the past (look at old muscle cars) had something attached to the outside of the engine, called a harmonic balancer. The crank pulley was then attached to the harmonic balancer. These two pieces were separate pieces and the balancer was used to balance the rotating assembly. 
New modern engines are internally balanced. You will be very hard pressed to find a small displacement engine these days which is not internally balanced. Our pulleys have a harmonic damper sandwhiched in the pulley, less than 1/8th of an inch thick. This is used to quiet the engine for the average Joe. Think about what the factory adds to the intake system or the exhaust system, in order to make the engine and drivetrain more quiet for the average customer. 
The factory builds cars with a few things in mind, $$$. The want to spend the least and earn the most possible on each car. Fuel economy, quiet ride, and interior features rank up much higher in this formula than performance parts. 
Like I said before, I have used pulleys like this in the past and have never had any problems with them. Better response and better MPG? Always. Engine problems? Never.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Inline 5 engines are difficult engines to balance (much like straight/flat fours, and V8s). Straight/flat sixes and V12 motors are more easily balanced. Even if our motors were to be internally balanced(still waiting for someone to show some proof) no motor is *perfectly* balanced. And this being an entry level motor, let alone a lower revving one, it might be wise to stop and think that maybe VW didn't spend too much time fine tuning such aspects as balance.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

The shorter the length of the crank, the less the vibrations. The longer the length of the crank, the more possibility for movement and vibrations. This is simple physics. This is also why, traditionally older muscle cars such as those with V8 engines have required external balancing, and is why many Japanese and other small engine manufacturers have been able to internally balance their engines. 
Furthermore, the type of vibrations that some are worried about do not naturally occur until very high in the rev band. A small, high output, high reving engine that spends a great deal of time above 10,000 rpm would naturally create vibrations which would need to be taken care of. By today's standards our engines are considered low reving. One of the several reasons why those theories do not apply in our case. 
To each his own. I believe that we should do our own real world testing and see what the real world data suggests. If you like text book theories and what others post on the internet that is fine as well.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Its not simply cranshaft length that determines balance... If it were then why are I-6 and V-12 motors easily balanced? And V-8 motors difficult to balance? Its all in the motor design itself. Old muscle cars were frequently fitted with crossplane V-8 motors, which require heavily weighted cranskhafts and have a firing pattern (LRLLRLRR) that does not make balancing any easier. This is not just "text book theories", these are very real issues that automotive engineers have to work with all the time. I agree with you saying to try it out and let people draw their own conclusions, I just think that they should know a little bit about engine characteristics before they do.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

So what makes the I5 so difficult to balance?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

I-5 motors are not inherently balanced like I-6 motors are; therefore, there is going to be much more motor movement/vibration. Balance shafts are needed in order to prevent this (not needed in a straight 6).


_Modified by david8814 at 3:19 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

some info from VW :
Indeed, a usual band-aid for engine imbalance—balance shafts—isn't necessary for this new engine, according to VW spokesman Patrick Hespen
new transverse-mounted engine has connecting rods that are equally positioned at 72 degrees on the engine crankshaft help do away with imbalance issues. Together, the connecting rods and the crankshaft work to convert the reciprocating motion of the engine pistons that go up and down in the engine cylinders into rotary motion that's used by the transmission. *THE 2.5L, I5 HAS NO INTERNAL BALANCING SHAFTS*


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ That makes sense, considering 72 times 5 is 360. Therefore the engine firing will result in a complete turn of the crankshaft. Thankyou whatsyourbeef for being the one to FINALLY give some information.


----------



## Turb0Chipped (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (david8814)*

why's everyone always care what parts OTHER people are putting on their own car? If you don't agree with a part for whatever reason, just let it go! Some people click on this thread to see reviews of a new product for this motor ( including me) and it always becomes a whine-fest of who can proove to everyone else their opinion is right...Let it go! consider it a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for the rest of us


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

So amongst all this crazy jibberish, have you received and/or installed this thing yet?


----------



## Evildcustoms (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah like blackhawk said, any news of this install yet?


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (Evildcustoms)*

yeah, me.
First one to have it. 
there is another thread on here titles NST underive crank pulley update. Check it out for info and dynos.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3423804


_Modified by iiktownii at 7:41 PM 12-6-2007_


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re:*

I received mine and installed it earlier today. The engine seems happier and revs much easier. No unusual vibrations or noises to report. I am very happy with the results and would recommend this pulley to anyone.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Re: (CA dub)*

Has anyone else installed one of these? Are we the only ones to have this thing right now? I feel special


----------



## slvrRaBBit697 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Re: (CA dub)*

i got mine yesterday but didnt think to buy the smaller belt. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (slvrRaBBit697)*

it does need a smaller belt.
i picked up mine from oriely's, but im sure auto zone or any shop like that has some.
the size should be on the NST website. but you DO need a smaller belt.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Re: (slvrRaBBit697)*

I got the belt number from NST and bought the belt at autozone. You should be able to get one from almost any parts store in your area. Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (Evildcustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evildcustoms* »_i went onto that site and it said it is still in development? how much this cost?

In stock at http://www.mjmautohaus.com
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2565
Ask us about packages deals on the NST pulley with Evolution Tuning intakes.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 ([email protected])*

Has anyone else tried one of these yet? More reviews would be great. I've had mine for about a month now and everything is good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

I Just bought one and waiting for it. I will post a review of it with pics and maybe a video. 










_Modified by ssd-spec at 5:27 PM 1-3-2008_


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*

Looks great. Have you had a chance to install it yet?


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (CA dub)*

No I am waiting for that damm 12 point tool to remove the bolts. I couldn't find them at any local shop. 

http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/m...TMP=1


_Modified by ssd-spec at 2:05 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

try mac tools
snap on
or any other tool truck they have them for far cheaper


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

ECStuning sells the 12 point socket. just ordered the entire set from them. cheaper than snap-on.


----------



## daschrier (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

A balance shaft is completely different than a dampener.


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

My belt just snaped coming back from the hospital. My car started to heat up and I am like wtf!! I checked under the hood and no belt on the pulley. The gator belt snapped! It was ok for a while then gone the next second.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (CA dub)*

I put neuspeed pulley's on my VR6 at 112k, car now has 215k on it. Not a single problem. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ssd-spec* »_My belt just snaped coming back from the hospital. My car started to heat up and I am like wtf!! I checked under the hood and no belt on the pulley. The gator belt snapped! It was ok for a while then gone the next second.

Thats why you use the gates, they are better.


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

I just went to NAPA and bought the gates belt.
Part No. 25 050345 Maybe those goodyear belts are no good. We will see.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

It could be possible that you were sold a defective belt. 
I've had my pulley and belt on for a while now, and no issues. 
Gates belts are the best in the biz from what I've been told.


----------



## vicariously13 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (Turb0Chipped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turb0Chipped* »_why's everyone always care what parts OTHER people are putting on their own car? If you don't agree with a part for whatever reason, just let it go! Some people click on this thread to see reviews of a new product for this motor ( including me) and it always becomes a whine-fest of who can proove to everyone else their opinion is right...Let it go! consider it a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for the rest of us


I guess we just try to look out for eachother. Afterall, the MKV will reach the cult status and how kool would it be to still own it when it gets to that point? Reliability is just as important as HP


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (CA dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CA dub* »_It looks like they are finally out! They said mine should be here in a few days so I will let you guys know what I think after I install it







Has anyone else ordered one? Please post with your impressions if you own one and have it installed on your car. 
For everyone else, please do me a favor and keep the theoretical stuff out of this thread. I would like to hear first hand reports from owners of the product. Thanks in advance









Here is a link to the NST pulley with information on it
http://www.nonstoptuning.com/pKitVW25.htm


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: NST Crank Pulley for the 2.5 (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_I put neuspeed pulley's on my VR6 at 112k, car now has 215k on it. Not a single problem. 
Thats why you use the gates, they are better.


100K and no problems with a pulley. Glad to hear it


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (golfvariant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfvariant* »_agree'd with Racinrabbit12. The term harmonic balancer is very old. I have a lightened pully on my 1.8t and made no changes to engine vibration. These days the crank pully serves one purpose, to drive the accessory belts.
I have had multiple NST pullies (MR2 Supercharged) for one and build quality is excelient.
Happy Holidays <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 


Nice


----------



## Geeb (Jun 7, 2007)

this is a noob question:
If the instructions call for tightening the sockets for the pulley with 75ftlbs of force, and im doing this with hand tools, does this generally mean to tighten it as tight as i can? or do i need to invest in an air tool??


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

no you will need a tq wrench but 75lbs is less than what you would normaly do to your lug nuts for wheels so you could get away with it.


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

Proper installation of something like this is very important, so you should definitely make the investment to use a good torque wrench. Check with some friends, you may even be able to borrow a good one from someone.


----------



## Hare-d (Sep 16, 2007)

make sure you tighten them in a star pattern..


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone else installed one yet? Mine is doing well and I seem to be getting 1 or 2 more miles per gallon now


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

do you have any pics of the install?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

I'm working on a complete DIY instal step by step. It'll have pics, tools needed and torque specs. (FYI Torque specs on something like this are VERY important.) If you do work on your car, you need a torque wrench. 
I should have it up tomorrow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks nate!
Does anyone know what size triple square bit the bolts are?
I just want to buy one instead of a set.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobitsfa* »_Thanks nate!
Does anyone know what size triple square bit the bolts are?
I just want to buy one instead of a set.

yup, I'll have that listed in the DIY








(it's 12pt 10mm)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

NGP Racing just got these in stock, and have them available with belts as well. *Ready to ship!*
Call *410.994.0000 or 1.877.German.1* to order, or *Click Here to buy Online* 

*$119.99 - NST Pulley 
$9.99 - Belt*

*NonStopTuning 2.5 Underdrive Install Instructions* 2006+ Rabbit and Jetta 2.5L 5-cyl
*Step One* 
Move vehicle to flat and level pavement. Lift the front end of the vehicle and turn the wheel to the right, allowing access to the passenger side of the motor. *Before doing any work in or around a raised vehicle be sure it it is secured by a properly rated jack and jack stand, or a combination of jack stands!* An OEM VW Jack is NOT safe enough to use for any work such as this.
*Step Two* 
Remove inner fender liner using a T-25 Torx driver
You will see this:









*Step Three* 
Remove serpentine belt with a 15mm wrench by turning tensioner clockwise _ *Original belt will not be reused*_









*Step Four*
Rotate the motor to top dead center _*To do this find the marks located on the crank pulley and on the crank cover plate. Align the marks*_
*Step Five* 
Insert the Crank Locking Pin _*Available at VW Dealerships, Part Number T40069*_
Remove this plug:








Insert T40069 Crank Lock Pin:








*Step Six* 
Loosen the crank pulley bolts (5) with a 12 point 10mm socket. Remove the OEM crank pulley
*Step Seven* 
Install the _Non Stop Tuning_ crank pulley and tighten the crank pulley bolts (5).

**Torque Specs Critical**
Look at the top (head) of the crank pulley bolts. This specifies bolt strength if the bolts read:
*- 12.9 hardness. They require 70NM or 52Ft. Lbs of Torque
- 10.9 hardness. They require 50NM or 37Ft. Lbs of Torque + 1/4 turn
- Tighten in a star pattern*
Installed:








Torquing Bolts, use star pattern:









*Step Eight* 
Install new serpentine belt, Part number *5PK875* and release tensioner.








*Step Nine* 
Reinstall inner fender liner, put the car back on the ground and enjoy!
*Other Tips* 
Recommendations for easier installation: Installation can be done without the specified tools, but they ensure proper torque specs and allow trouble free install.
Installation time is .5 to one hour depending on experience! 

Crank Locking Pin - T40069
Crank Pulley Tool - T03003

Install Done:









Stock Vs NST:











_Modified by [email protected] at 3:58 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

did you guys install the pulley on a rabbit or jetta?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (iiktownii)*

Nate, nice write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but I think I will take it to you guys to install.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (iiktownii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iiktownii* »_did you guys install the pulley on a rabbit or jetta?

It's a 2006 Rabbit, our built-turbo project. We're in the process of finishing up a new downpipe, should just about be ready for dynoing. We're aiming for over 300whp...







Full thread is Here


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_Nate, nice write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but I think I will take it to you guys to install.

Sounds good!










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:25 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's a 2006 Rabbit, our built-turbo project. We're in the process of finishing up a new downpipe, should just about be ready for dynoing. We're aiming for over 300whp...







Full thread is Here 









That's awesome, guys! Way to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*








Can't find any of the tools Crank Locking Pin - T40069 or 
Crank Pulley Tool - T03003 . I have one more place to call tomorrow morning Vw/Audi equipment solutions. Hopefully they'll have it.
Nate do you happen to know anywhere else I could find these? I called every vw dealership in and around Orange county and LA.
Edit: found them










_Modified by mobitsfa at 10:14 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobitsfa* »_







Can't find any of the tools Crank Locking Pin - T40069 or 
Crank Pulley Tool - T03003 . I have one more place to call tomorrow morning Vw/Audi equipment solutions. Hopefully they'll have it.
Nate do you happen to know anywhere else I could find these? I called every vw dealership in and around Orange county and LA.
Edit: found them









_Modified by mobitsfa at 10:14 AM 2-4-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Let me know if you need anything else, we can sell them just don't stock them...our parts guy is pretty awesome for that sort of stuff.


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks anyways, I appreciate it and i'll let you know if I need anything else


----------



## nitrain22 (Apr 18, 2006)

im new to engine stuff & was wondering what is the over-all benefit of this part?? more hp? smoother engine?


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

I didn't do the crank locking pin stuff. and I just hit it with the impact. Done deal no problems so far the first time the goodyear gator belt snapped on me. Then I got the gates on at NAPA autostore. I've had it for 2 weeks with some spirited driving. No problems.
Good stuff. This product is well worth the money and for that price shoot yeah! 

http://s122.photobucket.com/al...1.flv


_Modified by ssd-spec at 7:23 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (nitrain22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrain22* »_im new to engine stuff & was wondering what is the over-all benefit of this part?? more hp? smoother engine?

Basically it frees up horsepower by reducing parasitic drag on the motor by under driving the accessories (alternator, etc) by 15%. The NST pulley is also lighter weight, and aids in improving throttle response as well. Gains are modest, but noticeable, at around 5whp or so. Most users also see slightly better MPG, but the way that you drive has a lot to do with that as well, so your results may vary on MPG....
Overall it's a cheap and relatively easy way to improve the performance on the engine, and it's easily reversible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There are those who would not recommend using a lightweight crank pulley due to potentially increased wear on crank bearings with the stock harmonic damper being removed with the stock pulley, but we have generally found that the negative side effects of these are fairly negligible. It's way worse to skimp on oil or oil filter quality than it is to keep the car properly maintained and have an under-drive pulley installed.


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Installed it fine in about 30 mins. Was super easy with the locking pin and pulley tool and also nate's install guide. I like it a lot, but can't really tell what changes it made since I installed a cai and torque mount all at once. But love how my car drives, feels, and pulls now!!! I'm pretty sure it pulls harder because of this pulley. I'll update on gas milage later, but it seems the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also my pulley was a little different. I guess VW lightened the 08 models or difer from rabbit to jetta? It was still pretty heavy compared to the NST pulley though.








crappy vid nst pulley installed
Click here to watch nst-pulley


_Modified by mobitsfa at 10:39 AM 2-13-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mobitsfa* »_Installed it fine in about 30 mins. Was super easy with the locking pin and pulley tool and also nate's install guide. I like it a lot, but can't really tell what changes it made since I installed a cai and torque mount all at once. But love how my car drives, feels, and pulls now!!! I'm pretty sure it pulls harder because of this pulley. I'll update on gas milage later, but it seems the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad the install guide was helpfu. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ttt, in stock ready to ship


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

TTT...anyone else install this with no problems?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

does anyone notice a difference in power with the pulley?


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

I've had it for a while. No problems, better response and better gas mileage.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Any reason why I SHOULDN'T buy this?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

Search on the forums... Some members, including myself, brought up some points of concern with solid underdrive pulleys.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaner05jetta* »_Any reason why I SHOULDN'T buy this?

Well, it sort of depends on who you ask and what their point of view on underdrive pulleys might be, but it basically breaks down like this:
Pros: Better throttle response, increased horsepower and torque, improved engine economy due to reduced weight and the underdrive. 
Cons: Potentially increased bearing wear inside the motor due to the damper being removed with the heavyweight stock crank pulley. This is pretty much a hypothetical until long term testing is performed with repeated results, and due to the nature of that it's not easy to do. Variables are all over the place, and you'd need a fleet of cars to do it properly.
This is not generally something that would be an issue over any sort of short-term period, if at all, but more likely the difference between a 300k mile motor and a 250k mile motor, something like that. I've run a ton of 4-cyl VW motors, including a lot of hybrids of modern blocks and old-school Mk1 non-dampening crank pulleys and such, and never had a problem. I've always put a lot of miles on my cars. 
i think that keeping up on proper maintenance, use a good quality synthetic oil and an OEM VW or MANN germany oil filter, change every 5,000 miles and you'll be a long way ahead of a completey stock 2.5 that someone doesn't take care of. The classic example would be customer cars with 200k miles that are driven incredibly hard but are well taken care of, vs cars you see that are falling apart at 50k because they aren't well taken care of.


----------



## daschrier (Oct 17, 2007)

Best way to check for bearing damage would be to do an oil analysis every oil change and see if your wear metals increase abnormally over time.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Much appreciated, thanks for the answers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (daschrier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daschrier* »_Best way to check for bearing damage would be to do an oil analysis every oil change and see if your wear metals increase abnormally over time.

Correct, but you'd need a control car with the stock pulley which gets driven in literally the same fashion, and has the same oil service intervals and miles, as to compare the two. (i.e. what is normal and what is with the NST pulley) It can be done on just the one car, but it results won't be exactly scientific. It does give you some insight for sure though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daschrier (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well sure, but even without a control car, if your iron level started dramatically increasing you could infer something was up.
Blackstone labs will give you the universal average for that engine type when you submit your oil sample for analysis which would give you a good baseline.


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yep to have a real scientific result you would have to drive the cars in exactly the same conditions in exactly the same way for exactly the same amount of time with exactly the same parts. 
however common sense aka street smarts will tell you:
if you take care of your engine and get the oil change on time, it'll "good it up." I'm actually considering this pulley now... would very much enhance the GIAC for very little coin.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*To [email protected]* Nate how come you say install belt no.5PK875 when the NST website lists it as K050345? 
And what the hell is a Gates belt? Is that the NAPA generic brand of belt?
And then you say to release tension on the OEM belt by turning the belt tensioner clockwise (presumably until it releases enough tension to remove the belt). Then you put the new belt on and do you return the tensioner to its original position by now turning it counter-clockwise or how do you know when its tight enough/too tight?
And then you say line up the marks on the OEM pulley to the ones on the crankcase but I do not see these marks in your photos. Can you point these out?
How do you keep the crank from moving from the zero position if you dont have the crank locking pin? Shouldnt the OEM plug do that?
And then lastly, I see the marks that indicate the torque specs needed on the heads of the bolts. You have to look very closesly, but I see them. For example, the bolts that hold down your seats are 10.9. When I'm torquing everything back down, how will I know when I've reached 37lb-ft of torque? Just keep going until they wont turn anymore and then I know I've reached their max torque specs?
*To OWNERS* Is there more or less or the same amount of engine vibration between the OEM pulley or the NST pulley?
Sorry I have so many questions and doubly sorry that most of them were "noob" questions but the instructions were vague and I needed very specific directions to clarify everything and make sure I understood everything correctly. But I am extremely interested in this product and as soon as I get all of those questions I just asked answered, I'm buying mine! So please guys, help me out and help me to understand?


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_
And then lastly, I see the marks that indicate the torque specs needed on the heads of the bolts. You have to look very closesly, but I see them. For example, the bolts that hold down your seats are 10.9. When I'm torquing everything back down, how will I know when I've reached 37lb-ft of torque? Just keep going until they wont turn anymore and then I know I've reached their max torque specs?


dont do that ha get a torque wrench set it to what ever setting you need then turn until it clicks, you'll feel it


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

for nate but here's from me
gates is a brand just like goodyear, or napa
you turn the tensioner clockwise to take the belt off, once you release it it goes back to it's original position. When you're putting the belt back on you just need to turn clockwise again to get the belt on and release the tensioner. no turning counter clockwise.
TDC marks are on the edge of the pulley and the V mark on the crank case. pics below
Break all the bolts and take them all out, make sure it's still TDC when you take the last bolt out. Put the new pulley on (only goes on one way with the bolt pattern) and hand tighten the bolts, it shouldn't move anywhere. Make a mark on the new pulley with the TDC mark on the crank case. Now torque the bolts, and if it moves just realign to TDC BEFORE you put on the new belt.








You need a torque wrench!
















will be on the inside of the pulley when you're looking at it.
There is a tiny bit more vibration without the harmonic dampener.

_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_*To [email protected]* Nate how come you say install belt no.5PK875 when the NST website lists it as K050345? 
And what the hell is a Gates belt? Is that the NAPA generic brand of belt?
And then you say to release tension on the OEM belt by turning the belt tensioner clockwise (presumably until it releases enough tension to remove the belt). Then you put the new belt on and do you return the tensioner to its original position by now turning it counter-clockwise or how do you know when its tight enough/too tight?
And then you say line up the marks on the OEM pulley to the ones on the crankcase but I do not see these marks in your photos. Can you point these out?
How do you keep the crank from moving from the zero position if you dont have the crank locking pin? Shouldnt the OEM plug do that?
And then lastly, I see the marks that indicate the torque specs needed on the heads of the bolts. You have to look very closesly, but I see them. For example, the bolts that hold down your seats are 10.9. When I'm torquing everything back down, how will I know when I've reached 37lb-ft of torque? Just keep going until they wont turn anymore and then I know I've reached their max torque specs?
*To OWNERS* Is there more or less or the same amount of engine vibration between the OEM pulley or the NST pulley?
Sorry I have so many questions and doubly sorry that most of them were "noob" questions but the instructions were vague and I needed very specific directions to clarify everything and make sure I understood everything correctly. But I am extremely interested in this product and as soon as I get all of those questions I just asked answered, I'm buying mine! So please guys, help me out and help me to understand?




_Modified by mobitsfa at 8:25 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (germanmade98)*

I did not notice any vibration difference. Power increase I did feel. Simple mod good bang for you buck. 
http://s122.photobucket.com/al...1.flv


_Modified by ssd-spec at 8:39 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*

Wow thanks for answering my questions and making custom pics just for me. And also thanks for not being condescending like alot people on this forum. Great to hear how everyone is enjoying this product with no problems to report. Ordering mine right now from MJM Autohaus!


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I went to Advance Auto Parts and got a Dayco 5050345 belt (5PK0875). Is this correct or did I get the wrong thing?
And do I need the crank locking pin if I have an automatic Rabbit? I saw one for the V6 that looked identical to the one in Nate's install guide but idk if its the right one. Here you guys look: http://www.samstagsales.com/vwaudi2.htm and click on "Crankshaft" under the "Page 1" column and then scroll down. Which is the right crank locking pin? Or where can I get one if this site doesnt have it WITHOUT going to my dealer!!!? Emailed NGP about it but no reponse even though Nate mentioned it


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

You don't need, but if you want it order it from here http://buy.equipmentsolutions.....aspx
it's vw/audi equipment solutions. It's 13.08 and like 5-10 shipping(they don't let you know how much shipping is until you receive the invoice with the parts you ordered). When you order they don't give you any confirmation of shipping, you have to call and ask for a tracking# and if it's shipped yet. They usually ship within 2 days though.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mobitsfa at 9:25 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*

Well then how do I stop the crank from rotating as I'm trying to unbolt it from the engine if I dont have the crank locking pin? Or does putting it in park lock the crank/drivetrain and thats why I dont need it?


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

i tried doing it without the pin and it doesnt work.


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (germanmade98)*

After step 5 of nate's install
1. Break all the bolts
2. Realign to tdc.
3. take all the bolts out making sure the pulley doesn't spin. (if it does just realign again.
4. put the new pulley on and hand tighten all the bolts. making sure the pulley doesn't spin, if it does put the stock pulley back on and realign.
5. Make a mark on the nst pulley with the tdc mark on the crank case.
6. Torque all the bolts. Have someone hold the pulley, it's easier to torque. Doesn't matter if the pulley moves. Just realign the mark you made with the tdc mark on the crank case.
7. Once it's at tdc put the new belt on. Try to hold the pulley best you can and release the tensioiner. If the pulley moves, realign and try again. When the belt is on, tensioner realeased, and pulley at tdc, you're done.
_Modified by mobitsfa at 9:33 AM 3-10-2008_


_Modified by mobitsfa at 9:34 AM 3-10-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*

Sorry for the lack of response here guys, I was out of the office all last week handling service and didn't have time to jump on the forums. Let me know if there are still other questions in need of answering, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Installed the NST pulley today. Was a sonuva bun to break those bolts loose with only a rachet and I didnt have the crank locking pin so it was hard to keep at TDC. After putting it on, I went to my dealer and they properly torqued all the bolts and adjusted my pulley to correct my timing.
I was scared at first because there's a horrible thrumming around 50mph in 5th gear at 2,000RPMs. I had second thoughts about the NST pulley, to be honest. Yes, there is significantly more vibration so be prepared for this if you intend to get this product.
However, after getting my heart to stop beating 130 times a minute after panicking from the increase in vibration, there were nothing but smiles the rest of my test drive. The car is actually quieter at 70mph cruise with the Techtonics exhaust. The engine revs way way faster and easier and smoother. This car actually likes to spin up now. Go figure! The pulley made up all the low-end torque that I lost with my exhaust but the mid-range torque is simply fantastic. Between my intake, exhaust, and pulley the car is actually pretty darn quick. Gets up and goes from a full stop thanks to the pulley, and the reduced rotational intertia the crank needs to overcome plus the intake and exhaust working in harmony really help this thing to really scoot once at speed.
But these cars arent about 0-60 times and anyone who buys them for that reason is wrong. These cars have significant midrange power. Not 0-60, but more like 30-70mph is sweet spot of these cars. And the car was already loud with the Evoair intake and chopped TT exhaust but now with the NST pulley it went from simply loud to a viscious, nasty racecar roar. Can't say I dont like it.
So overall I am very pleased in the huge increase in driveability and power with the NST pulley. I just hope the extra vibrations I feel arent hurting the motor


----------



## iiktownii (Mar 10, 2007)

do you actually feel more vibrations? after i put mine on, i felt the pulley settle in with the engine, soon after it seems to be driviing much smoother and no vibrations. youll be alright, nst pulley is a great mod that wont let you down. 
and your right, soon as the car hits that 3rd gear, its game over for the tc's ;-]


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (iiktownii)*

Well so far I've only driven 13 miles with it on. Hopefully after it breaks in it'll settle down. Its actually alot smoother under acceleration (since it revs more freely) and at 70mph top gear cruise, my exhaust is actually quieter believe it or not and the car is alot smoother. The car is as smooth during idle and at low speed and part throttle as it was before it was on. Its just at around 50mph in 5th gear at around 2,000RPM you can feel the engine turning over. Maybe its just a harmonic phenomenom that only happens at that speed/gear/RPM?
Anyways, the car is much faster and the butt dyno likes the difference. It's like night and day. oo and I'm getting my Evolution Tuning Evoair A5201 header tomorrow. Yay! Can't wait to have a usable powerband with respectable midrange power. Hyundai Tiburon GTs and Scion tCs beware! lol


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 2:16 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## japoipnoi (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Re: (iiktownii)*

Can you recall the part no. for the smaller belt, for further ref.?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Re: (japoipnoi)*

Part no. is 5PK875 (or 5PK0875). Belt is a 5050345; same width as a stock VW 2.5L belt but length is 2 inches shorter. 34.5" versus stock which is 36.5".


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 1:07 AM 3-17-2008_


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

I read something neat about upcoming cars cutting out these pulleys completely and deriving power from thermoelectric cells on the exhaust system. [/random]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

bumpp


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_bumpp

You guys are a certified APR dealer right? If so could you inqure about 2.5L software, if it's ever going to happen, and if so when?
Thanks. I email them, but never get a response.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_
You guys are a certified APR dealer right? If so could you inqure about 2.5L software, if it's ever going to happen, and if so when?
Thanks. I email them, but never get a response.

I've actually just asked them about this, and the word that I got was "yes we plan to develop a 2.5 software package, no we don't have any estimates on when or what sort of power / price range it will be in." So unfortunately, I wouldn't bet on it anytime real soon. I'd imagine they might try to get it done for Waterfest, but you never can say for sure as they have their hands full with their new building / test track, etc...


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I've actually just asked them about this, and the word that I got was "yes we plan to develop a 2.5 software package, no we don't have any estimates on when or what sort of power / price range it will be in." So unfortunately, I wouldn't bet on it anytime real soon. I'd imagine they might try to get it done for Waterfest, but you never can say for sure as they have their hands full with their new building / test track, etc...

cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackhawk 76* »_
cool, thanks for the info.

anytime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehWudupdoc (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Nate About almost two weeks ago now i ordered the crank pulley and yet have to receive a tracking number if its being shipped by UPS if not can you please let me know how much longer i would have to wait on the website says 2-3 business days i would really hate to contact paypala nd have it cancelled. my name is Jorge Rios and the receipt number for paypal i recieved was 1287-6763-6112-1998 please let me know if it on back order for the reason it not being shipped yet


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (ehWudupdoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehWudupdoc* »_Hey Nate About almost two weeks ago now i ordered the crank pulley and yet have to receive a tracking number if its being shipped by UPS if not can you please let me know how much longer i would have to wait on the website says 2-3 business days i would really hate to contact paypala nd have it cancelled. my name is Jorge Rios and the receipt number for paypal i recieved was 1287-6763-6112-1998 please let me know if it on back order for the reason it not being shipped yet

If you paid through Paypal then you didn't purchase through NGP....? Our new online store doesn't have Paypal set up currently, but we can accept them manually....just to be sure I ran that number and the name, no data found, so I would recommend checking your receipt to see who you ordered it through. As it stands, we have them in stock and could ship one out immediately. Sorry man,


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:35 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

bump!


----------



## blackoutjetta (Jul 3, 2006)

shops around fredericksburg are so ****ing dumb. One shop told me it takes 3 hours to put in a $300 in labor. i laughed. They are like there is no way it only takes an hour blah blah. They are both "scared" to install it. These are speed and custom shops too. This really pisses me off. I told them it takes 30 min. and they charge 80 and hour. I told them it wont take longer, i dont want them to act like it took them 2hrs to get more pay when it takes 30 min. this pisses me off


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

get a friend to do it?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

why?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sure, I'll do it. Mine is just sitting around collecting dust in the garage anyway. Shoot me an email: [email protected]


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

Anyone else?


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (blackoutjetta)*

Do it yourself. It might take you 3 hours, but if you take your time...follow directions and read the forums for info you'll do it right. You'll learn about your car and have a greater appreciation for the mods overall.
I know finding 3 hours to blow sux, but I know most anyone can plan for it.
Consider it a hobby. Buy some tools.


----------

